# Newington police officer shot while responding to domestic



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Newington police officer shot while responding to domestic call

December 31, 2004, 2:02 AM EST

NEWINGTON, Conn. -- A town police officer who was shot while responding to a domestic call was being held hostage early Friday as state troopers and police from surrounding towns swarmed the scene. 

Mayor Thomas McBride identified the injured officer was Peter Lavery, a 19-year veteran of the force. The extent of the officer's injuries were not released. 

"He's very much alive," McBride said. 

Lavery was shot at about 10:30 p.m. while responding to a home on Mountain View Drive. He was still in the home early Friday, but the shooter's wife escaped. 

A state correction officer owns the home and was holding the officer hostage in the basement, WTIC-AM and The Hartford Courant reported. 

A Lifestar medical helicopter landed at the scene. 

Just before midnight, police appeared to try to enter the house to rescue the officer. Rifle fire and a blast that sounded like a concussion grenade were heard a short time later. 

State troopers, area police and a police emergency response team came to Newington's aid when the officer did not respond to calls from his colleagues late Thursday. 

No other information was available.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Newington police officer shot while responding to domest*

Correct, the officer died, he was a 17-year veteran I heard, by the way. First time an officer was killed in the line of duty in Newington.

The former corrections officer (who was let go of his position and supposedly served time for gun violations) supposedly committed suicide.

It's a sad day for LE. And for CT. My husband will be at the funeral, not sure if I'm going to go. I'm not LE yet, and I want to leave room for those who are.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Newington police officer shot while responding to domest*

New information in the death of a Newington police officer

Newington -- The day after a police officer was killed in the line of duty, there is new information about the man who shot Peter Lavery and eventually turned the gun on himself.

The state medical examiner's office has completed autopsies on Officer Peter Lavery and the suspect, who they identify as Bruce Carrier.

Officer Lavery died after being shot multiple times. Carrier died of a gunshot wound to the head. The medical examiner ruled his death a suicide.

Carrier, a former employee at the Department of Corrections, had a criminal record and was arrested many times. He even served two jail sentences, one from January to June of 2002 and another from July to August of 2003.

Police say Carrier shot Lavery in the chest while he was walking down the basement stairs after being called out to a home on Mountain View Drive.

State police investigators had the road closed for much of the day on Saturday as they continued to investigate. The road reopened around 4:30 p.m.

Officers from several surrounding towns helped patrol the roads in Newington giving officers from that department much needed rest and time to grieve.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Newington police officer shot while responding to domest*

To send email condolences visit this site:

http://www.ci.newington.ct.us/Public_Documents/NewingtonCT_Police/index


----------

